
The Black-White Wage Gap Is as Big as It Was in 1950 - Firebrand
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/25/opinion/sunday/race-wage-gap.html
======
readarticle
Are the visualizations in the _Who’s not Working?_ section... not working?
I’ve tried requesting the desktop site and turning off content blockers to no
avail, they’re just empty graphs of axes and labels with no data.

And for anyone wondering whether they should read the article, it’s a rare,
pop look at a wage gap _that actually factors in non earners_!

------
Arnt
I wanted to post something snide about how you Americans might have
concentrated more on the pay gap and less on relabelling dark skin once per
decade. But I'm not sure whether that's correct, and not quite snide enough
today to ignore the factual world.

Fighting denigrating wording might be a harmful diversion from substantive
issues such as the pay gap. Or it might be a helpful symbol, and symbols do
matter. Do real studies of this exist?

~~~
brudgers
Pristina, Kosovo is closer to Oslo than Cedar Rapids, IA is to San Francisco.
And so thinking about Norway in the way one has to think about the US would
mean Norwegians taking national responsibility for the 1990's ethnic cleansing
in the Balkans...and Berlin, yes, Berlin is closer to Oslo than Selma is to
Cedar Rapids and so thinking about Norway in the way one needs to think about
the US probably also means taking adult responsibility for the Holocaust. It
was only 1200 km from Oslo to the gas chambers Auschwitz. And of course,
Norway participated in and benefited from the trans-Atlantic slave trade.
Because the trans-Atlantic slave trade was a European enterprise on a global
scale.

If you want a study, study history and geography.

